# flower horn intestine coming out.



## jagman666 (May 21, 2008)

one of my friends, who owns a petstore transported some fish from a supplier from Bangkok a coupla days back. when he received the fish, he found out that one of the red (SIX SPOT) flowerhorns that were sent was damaged during transportation: according to him, its stomach was squashed and its intestines were out. so he managed to put it back in after aneasthesizing it and putting it one the table. 
luckily the poor dudes doin well, eats and swims around.
i've seen the fish yesterday. theres a swelling like protrution in its stomach area towards the anus. can anyone help? this is one of the most beautiful fish i've ever seen.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

I think all you can do now is keep the fish in as stress-free envirment as possible. I wouldn't feed it. Adding Epsom salt at the rate of 1 tablespoon per five gallons will work as a laxative and mild pain killer. 
If the fish actually got injured then there may be internally problems that you can't do anything about but if its something like a prolapsed rectum then there's a good chance he'll recover.

Hope he makes it. 
 
Robin


----------



## jagman666 (May 21, 2008)

thanx dude, well i checked on him in the shop he's doin well, they r keepin him in a hospital tank and all alone, but they dont wanna use any meds since it mite become worse, but we'll try the salt thing n the pain killers. and one more thing i have an aquarium of my own, i have alot of cichlids, we r from Maldives, me and my wife really interested in this stuff, its hard to find aquarium salts here, any other suggestion? i have three oscars, one tiger red and two albinos, one of the albino and the tiger are goin to mate now, the tiger is the female n shes really aggressive, wont let any other get near them o their territory, i have a jag, jackdumpsy, green taxes,midas,firemouth,selvrum,parot, polyptrus (bicher) and finaly a frontosa as well, and the honet is in the another tank with two gold tinfoils,bush fish,silver dollar and a stingray. shud i separate the couples from the community tank and find them another tank incase they mite breed??? :wink:


----------

